# Breeds



## chickiemom08 (May 27, 2017)

I need help identifying our chickens! I know we have roundheads and I believe 2 EEs. Can someone comfirm?


----------



## chickiemom08 (May 27, 2017)

chickiemom08 said:


> I need help identifying our chickens! I know we have roundheads and I believe 2 EEs. Can someone comfirm?


----------



## GitaBooks (May 30, 2017)

The two chicks look like Easter Eggers, two look like they could be Welsummers, I'm not sure about the Black one but it could be an Australorp and the red one a Red Star or Rhode Island Red. The black and white one could be a Silver Laced Wyandotte. It's hard to tell but fun to guess.

They're pretty chooks.  : )


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 30, 2017)

In the first picture from left to right - Australorp (or possibly an Asian Blue); Rhode Island Red; Silver Laced Wyandotte;
The two little chicks and the red/black rooster look like Easter Eggers.
I'm not sure about the other two.


----------

